# WinCC Pack &  Go ==> Siemens.Simatic.Hmi.PackNGo.exe kann ich nicht offen



## cusco113 (12 Mai 2015)

Ich habe jetzt für erste mal probier Pack & Go zum verwenden aber ich kann nicht "Siemens.Simatic.Hmi.PackNGo.exe" offen....
Habe jemand eine Losung??



Software:
Win7 SP1, 64-bit
Tia Portal V13 SP1
Pack & Go Program ==> TP 1200 comfort



Danke!


----------



## KN-Oliver (12 Mai 2015)

Hallo,

hast du die aus WinCC V13 erstellte PackNGo-Datei entpackt oder bist du direkt in das Archiv und hast versucht es auszuführen?

Gruß
Oliver


----------



## cusco113 (12 Mai 2015)

Ist Entpackt


----------



## KN-Oliver (12 Mai 2015)

Hast du mal "als Administrator ausführen" versucht?


----------



## cusco113 (12 Mai 2015)

Ja
Pack & Go soll an alle Betriebssysteme funktionieren (win7 32bit,win7 64bit, win xp, win 8,....) ?


----------



## KN-Oliver (12 Mai 2015)

Hier mal die Voraussetzungen für die Nutzung von Pack&Go auf einem PC auf dem keine SIEMENS Software installiert ist.

Anhang anzeigen WinCC Pack&Go.pdf


Ansonsten habe ich mit Pack&Go keine weitere Erfahrung. Vielleicht hilft dir das PDF ja weiter.

Gruß 
Oliver


----------



## cusco113 (12 Mai 2015)

Ich habe auch diese Dokument vor mir...
Ich habe genau diese "Workflow" gemacht aber bei zweite punkt geht nichts mehr weiter...


----------



## KN-Oliver (12 Mai 2015)

Puhh dann habe ich leider auch keine Ideen mehr.

Hast du denn das Update 2 installiert? Vor diesem Update gab es ja teilweise mehrere mehr oder weniger gravierende Fehler. 

Lege mir gerade mal eine Win 7 Pro VM an. Mache dann das auch mal nach der Anleitung im WinCC Handbuch und schaue mal was passiert.
Habe keine "echte" Win 7 Maschine ohne TIA zur Hand.

Habe das wohl so in 10 Min. hingefummelt... Melde mich dann noch einmal mit einem Ergebnis.

Gruß


----------



## cusco113 (12 Mai 2015)

Schon wieder ist neu Update da , probiere ich noch mit Update 2
Danke!


----------



## KN-Oliver (12 Mai 2015)

So,

habe gerade mal die beiden Dateien (Microsoft Visual C++ 2010 Redisitributable Package (x86) und .Net Framework 4.5) auf die Win 7 VM heruntergeladen. Das Microsoft Visual C++ 2010 Redisitributable Package (x86) habe ich installiert. Das .Net Framework brauchte ich nicht zu installieren da bereits eine neuere Version auf meinem Win 7 vorhanden war. 

Ohne Installation der beiden Tools hatte ich den gleichen Fehler wie du. Danach öffnete sich die Siemens.Simatic.Hmi.PackNGo.exe ohne Probleme.

Gruß


----------



## cusco113 (12 Mai 2015)

Ich habe Tia Portal auf meinem Laptop... 



Ich habe auch an Laptop:


und auch NET Framework....


----------



## JesperMP (12 Mai 2015)

Funktioniert den erzeugte Pack&Go auf eine andere PC ?


----------



## KN-Oliver (12 Mai 2015)

Läuft es denn nun oder hast du immer noch die gleichen Probleme?

Gruß


----------



## RONIN (13 Mai 2015)

Ich bin der Meinung dass bei der Dateistruktur des TE in Screenshot 1 was nicht passt.
Eine Pack&Go Datei-Struktur sieht bei mir so aus:



Dateien wie die "Siemens.Automation.Basics.dll" sind beim TE im selben Verzeichnis wie die "Siemens.Simatic.Hmi.PackNGo.exe". Bei mir ist die dll im Unterverzeichnis "lib".


----------



## cusco113 (13 Mai 2015)

JesperMP schrieb:


> Funktioniert den erzeugte Pack&Go auf eine andere PC ?


Nein, ich habe bis jetzt auf drei verschiedene Betriebssysteme probiert...


----------



## cusco113 (13 Mai 2015)

KN-Oliver schrieb:


> Läuft es denn nun oder hast du immer noch die gleichen Probleme?
> 
> Gruß



Ich habe zum Siemens Support ganze Pack & Go File geschickt, aber es sieht so aus das sie haben auch Probleme....


----------



## cusco113 (13 Mai 2015)

RONIN schrieb:


> Ich bin der Meinung dass bei der Dateistruktur des TE in Screenshot 1 was nicht passt.
> Eine Pack&Go Datei-Struktur sieht bei mir so aus:
> Anhang anzeigen 28590
> 
> ...




Ich mache Pack & Go so:


und



Ist das nicht richtige weg???


----------



## JesperMP (13 Mai 2015)

Ich glaube das RONIN ist auf den richtigen Spuhr.
Man kann ja ein Zip Datei in unterschiedliche weisen aufpacken.
Wenn du den Zip Datei aufpackst, dann muss den Ordnerstruktur behalten werden, nicht alle Dateien in einen Ordner.


----------



## cusco113 (13 Mai 2015)

Danke RONIN!!!
ich hatte ein komisches Programm für entpacken.
Mit andere Programm bekomme ich genau diese Struktur und dann funktioniert es....


----------

